# libxml2 headers not found



## kr651129 (May 13, 2012)

```
Shared object "libc.so.6" not found, required by "kmk_sed"
Checking for libxml2:
Shared object "libc.so.6" not found, required by "kmk_sed"
xml2 not found at -L/usr/local/lib -lxml2   -lpthread  or xml2 headers not found
```

xml2 is installed, what do I need to do to resolve this?


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2012)

It's looking for a FreeBSD 6.x libc. Try rebuilding textproc/libxml2.


----------

